# Another SD Card Manager for GDEMU



## subcon959 (Apr 30, 2021)

Not sure how many people know about this yet so thought it was worth making a post.

GDMENU Card Manager is an alternative to GDEMU SD for preparing your memory card to use with a Dreamcast with GDEMU ODE.

The notable features are that it includes the ability to shrink the games within the app, and it also lets you view the cover art if any is in the archive.


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)

Thats nice, thanks for the tip!


----------



## SonikBR (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing it here!
I'm the program's author 
Latest version is multiplatform for Win/Linux/OSX. But GDI Shrinking only for windows right now.
There's a new beta version for linux/osx with support from compressed 7z and rar files. If you guys could help test it. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bravestarr (Jan 3, 2023)

Thank you for this!


----------

